# Gdzie warto się udać

## Zwierzak

Skończyłem już liceum, całą matura zaliczona, teraz czekam tylko na wyniki. Mam jednak jedno pytanie, gdzie powinienem się udać po liceum? Interesuje mnie informatyka więc zastanawiałem się nad Politechniką Wrocławską i Politechniką Łódzką. Na Wrocławskiej najbardziej interesująca wydawała mi się oferta wydziału informatyki i zarządzania. W łodzi jednak waham się pomiędzy wydziałem Elektrotechniki, Elektroniki, Informatyki i Automatyki a Fizyki Technicznej, Informatyki i Matematyki Stosowanej. Możecie mi coś polecić. Na co powinienem zwrócić głownie uwagę.

----------

## kwach

Jak znasz angielski (w stopniu powiedzmy średnio-zaawansowanym) to może spróbuj na Centrum Kształcenia Międzynarodowego na Politechnice Łódzkiej (powszechnie nazywane IFE - International Faculty of Engineering). Wykładowy angielski.

Ja tam studiuję Telecommunications & Computer Science, ale CS to tylko w nazwie (na pierwszym semestrze Excel, na drugim Pascal....). Ogólnie jest fajnie i raczej nie jest zbyt trudno, ale jednak skok między liceum a studiami jest ogromny. Jeśli myślisz że się dużo uczyłeś, to dopiero teraz zobaczysz  :Smile: 

Jeśli chcesz coś bardziej z informatyką to jest kierunek Computer Science. Ogólnie to zobacz tu.

A jeśli nie po angielsku to raczej informatyka na FTIMSie - elektryczny jakiś dziwny jest  :Smile: 

Jeśli masz jakieś pytania odnośnie IFE czy Politechniki Łódzkiej to możesz śmiało do mnie

Pozdrawiam, Kuba

EDIT: IFE ma podpisane umowy z wieloma uczelniami zagranicznymi (europejskimi), więc KAŻDY student ma możliwość odbycia 1 semestru nauki za granicą. Jak ktoś się postara to może i na rok wyjechać, a jak ktoś bardzo się postara to może nawet zrobić 'mgr' na obczyźnie  :Wink: 

----------

## vermaden

Tak na poczatek ci powiem ze gdzie bys sie nie udal, to najwazniejsze i tak bedzie to czego sam sie nauczysz, a gdzie bys nie poszedl bedziesz mial pelno przedmiotow do zaliczenia "na pale" tylko dlatego ze sa w programie [ja mialem 10 przedmiotow matematycznych i kilka innych bzdur].

Jezeli bys na Lodzka Polibude uderzal to raczej na FTIMS.

Elektryka i Elektronika to tak blizej sprzetu, bedziesz jakies proste uklady smigal, chyba ze cie to interesi.

Co do uczelni innych niz lodzkie to ci nie pomoge.

----------

## YANOUSHek

Jeśli chcesz studiować informatykę (a nie tak jak kolega pisał 10 matematyk) wybierz się na Politechnikę Poznańską, Wydział Informatyki i Zarządzania, Informatyka. Muszę przyznać, że uczymy się informatyki -- bardzo mało matematyk itp. Poza tym na prawdę dużo można się nauczyć -- prawdą jest, że większość uczysz się sam, ale na PP jest bardzo dużo osób, które z chęcią Ci pomogą jeśli masz jakiś problem (mówię o wykładowcach i laborantach), a nie tylko każą Ci poczytać książkę.

----------

## vermaden

 *YANOUSHek wrote:*   

> Jeśli chcesz studiować informatykę (a nie tak jak kolega pisał 10 matematyk)

 

Tak tylko btw, ja nie jestem na FTIMS, tylko Informatyce na Wydziale Matematyki i Informatyki na Uniwerku w Lodzi, taki najbardziej informatyczny kierunek na Uniwerku, bo jest tez Informatyka na Zarzadzaniu i Informatyka na Ekonomiczko Socjologicznym.

Jezeli chodzi o przedmioty informatyczne to jak pojdziesz do kazdego kolesia/babki to tez ci wszystko potlumacza, czy na dyzur na przyklad, ale wiadomo wszedzie trafi sie jakis pedal co ci nie pomoze i oleje.

----------

## Poe

przejrzyj sobie jeszcze ten temat - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-553851.html

btw. czy jest wsród użytkownikow tego forum ktoś na studiach dziennikarskich, filologii polskiej badz na łodzkiej filmówce? bo za rok mam mature, a po maturach studia w mniej wiecej takich kierunkach jak wymieniłem. jestem ciekaw opinii.

pozdrawiam

----------

## vermaden

 *Poe wrote:*   

> btw. czy jest wsród użytkownikow tego forum ktoś na studiach dziennikarskich, filologii polskiej badz na łodzkiej filmówce? bo za rok mam mature, a po maturach studia w mniej wiecej takich kierunkach jak wymieniłem. jestem ciekaw opinii.

 

moj kumpel zdawal na filmowke, zawsze sie krecil w kolkach tatralnych, recytacje/poezja itd, ma niezly glos, talent ale lipa, chyba nawet do trzeciego etapu nie przeszedl, bylo to jakis czas temu to tez srednio pamietam szczegoly.

zeby sie dostac do filmowki trza przejsc kilka etapow, a jak juz ktos sie tam dostanie to za ktoryms razem albo przez znajomosci, mozesz sprobowac, w sumie nie zaszkodzi, ale wieksze prawdopodobienstwo ze stracisz tylko sporo czasu i nerwow [no i kase na dojazdy].

takze filmowke moge ci tylko z tej strony opisac, nie wiem jak juz tam jest jak wejdziesz miedzy wrony.

----------

## XianN

Hm, na PWr (Politechnice Wroclawskiej) ciekawiej mi sie wydawalo na Elektronice / Inf... no, ale trzeba sie uczyc, bo jak nie... to ma sie tak prze^H... jak ja mam teraz  :Smile:  Jakbys potrzebowal wiecej info o PWr to pytaj.

Tymczasem wracam do algorytmow :/

----------

## Poe

 *vermaden wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   btw. czy jest wsród użytkownikow tego forum ktoś na studiach dziennikarskich, filologii polskiej badz na łodzkiej filmówce? bo za rok mam mature, a po maturach studia w mniej wiecej takich kierunkach jak wymieniłem. jestem ciekaw opinii. 
> 
> moj kumpel zdawal na filmowke, zawsze sie krecil w kolkach tatralnych, recytacje/poezja itd, ma niezly glos, talent ale lipa, chyba nawet do trzeciego etapu nie przeszedl, bylo to jakis czas temu to tez srednio pamietam szczegoly.
> 
> zeby sie dostac do filmowki trza przejsc kilka etapow, a jak juz ktos sie tam dostanie to za ktoryms razem albo przez znajomosci, mozesz sprobowac, w sumie nie zaszkodzi, ale wieksze prawdopodobienstwo ze stracisz tylko sporo czasu i nerwow [no i kase na dojazdy].
> ...

 

hm, troszkę nie sprecyzowałem  :Wink:  chodzi mi o łódzką filmowkę, ale nie kierunek aktorski, tylko operatorsko-fotograficzny. choc o wtykach i śmietance towarzyskiej slyszalem... na UŚ na wyd. RiT jest podobnie... z tym ze wstepne są jeszcze gorsze, a na rok przymują z tego co pamiętam kilka osób (bodajże 11)

----------

## akroplas

@XianN: A mozesz sprecyzowac troche, ja chce lepsze info... Na jakim dokładnie kierunku jestes? Bo nie jestem pewny z twojej wypowiedzi, czy "wydawalo ci sie ciekawiej" czy tam jestes?  :Smile:  Heh... 

A jak jest na waszych uczelniach z OS... mozna oddawac prace w pdf, uzywac otwartego oprogramowania, czy wszedzie sa windowsy i obowiązuje .doc ?

Ogólnie to poważnie się zastanawiam nad politechnika we Wrocławiu (fajna strona rekrutacyjna  :Razz:  )... @XiaN opisz co mozna tam robic oprocz nauki (z takich rzeczy nigdzie indziej nie spotykanych, tj. w innych miastach)

Pozdrawiam

----------

## dziadu

 *akroplas wrote:*   

> A jak jest na waszych uczelniach z OS... mozna oddawac prace w pdf, uzywac otwartego oprogramowania, czy wszedzie sa windowsy i obowiązuje .doc ?

 

U mnie na Informatyce na WFIIS na AGH to jest różnie, np. na Komputerowych Symulacjach Numerycznych preferowało się sprawozdania i referaty w TeXu ale jak ktoś napisał w OO albo Wordzie to nikt nikomu głowy nie ucinał - pod warunkiem, że wszystko było odpowiednio sformatowane. Sprawozdania oddawało się oczywiście papierowo. Jeśli chodzi o np. Techniki Internetowe to wykładowce nie obchodzi to czy Windows czy Linuks, byle kodowanie nie było CP1250 i by było poprawnie wyświetlane - oczywiście strona ma działać na serwerze linuksowym finalnie.

A co do używanych OS-ów. Tu też jest kwestia gustu, ale ja/my/ta lepsza część  :Wink:  śmiejemy się czasem z tych co od Linuksa jak od ognia uciekają (bo niby trudne/dziwne/nie umie, albo "po co mi to?"). Informatyk to powinien znać przynajmniej te dwa systemy w dobrym stopniu. A potem niestety trafiają się rodzynki co nie umieją skompilować programu w C z wykorzystaniem biblioteki matematycznej bo... nikt im nie powiedział jak to zrobić... na trzecim roku <sic!>.

----------

## vermaden

 *akroplas wrote:*   

> A jak jest na waszych uczelniach z OS... mozna oddawac prace w pdf, uzywac otwartego oprogramowania, czy wszedzie sa windowsy i obowiązuje .doc ?

 

Z OS jest u mnie straszna lipa, wszedzie WindowsXP Pro i dualboot z ... Windows Server 2003 :/ W kilku salach jest co prawda FreeBSD, ale chyba na jakies specyficzne zajecia tylko [trza znac/dostac login/pass], koncze 4 rok a jeszcze nie mialem na nim zajec na wydziale. Linuxa nie ma wogole zainstalowanego, chociaz na kilku zajeciach koles przynosil zawsze LiveCD Knoppixa, albo Xen LiveCD, ale ten drugi to juz na specyficzne zajecia.

Mamy natomiast 2 serwery z naszymi kontami shellowymi, i wiele osob generalnie poprostu sie do nich putty'uje  :Wink: 

Jezeli chodzi o roznorakie projekty to mozna oddawac w czym sie chce generalnie, wiekszosc leci z Borland Buildera jezeli sa graficzne :/, jezeli chodzi o algorytmy to przewaznie tekstowo w C/C++, czasami bywa tak ze jakis przedmiot jest tak, ze jest 2 prowadzacychn jeden preferuje Borlanda, drugi Kdevelop.

Jeden gosciu mial swietne wymagania do formatu sprawozdan, wymagany format PDF, w przypadku oddania sprawozdania w innym formacie -1 pkt + i tak musisz oddac w PDF za tydzien, respect  :Wink: 

Sa tez tacy, ktorym szczerze lezy w jakim formacie to robiles bo i tak oddajesz tylko drukniete.

Z projektrami tez bywa czasami tak ze masz cos poprostu zrobic i masz zupelna dowolnosc w jakim jezyku to zaimplantujesz, C C++ Pascal Java Python Perl Ruby ... byle dzialalo tak jak trza, czasami w takich sytuacjach smieszne sceny wychodza, bo prowadzacy na przyklad nie zna jakiegos jezyka i generalnie o wiele latwiej sie wtedy oddaje, bo nie ma sie czego czepiac  :Wink: 

 *poe wrote:*   

> hm, troszkę nie sprecyzowałem  chodzi mi o łódzką filmowkę, ale nie kierunek aktorski, tylko operatorsko-fotograficzny. choc o wtykach i śmietance towarzyskiej slyszalem... na UŚ na wyd. RiT jest podobnie... z tym ze wstepne są jeszcze gorsze, a na rok przymują z tego co pamiętam kilka osób (bodajże 11)

 

Niestety na ten kierunek zaden znajomy sie nie wybieral  :Wink: 

----------

## Zwierzak

Odnośnie politechniki Poznańskiej, to również zastanawiałem się nad nią. Ma ona ocenę wyróżniającą (wg skali ocen Państwowej Komisji Akredytacyjnej), kiedy PWr i PŁ mają tylko pozytywną (w 4 stopniowej skali, niżej są warunkowa i negatywna). Jednak ostatecznie zrezygnowałem z niej, mam za mało dokumentów.

@XianN: Czy Informatyka na Elektronice jest znacznie bardziej skupiona na samym komputerze jako urządzeniu, a nie jako maszynie do programowania? Mnie bardziej interesował by tok nauczania związany z programowaniem, szczególnie specjalizacje typu inżynieria oprogramowania i podobne. Dlatego bardziej słusznym wydaje mi się wydział Informatyki i Zarządzania. Papiery mogę złożyć tylko na jeden z nich, bo jeden komplet dokumentów idzie do Politechniki Łódzkiej, a drugi do Politechniki Wrocławskiej. Nie ratuje mnie to, że na Politechnice Wrocławskiej papiery składa się dopiero pod zakwalifikowaniu się na studia, bo w Łodzi termin wyników naboru jest znacznie później, a papiery trzeba oddać w tym samym terminie co we Wrocławiu.

Trudny wybór przyszłości...

----------

## Poe

 *vermaden wrote:*   

>  *akroplas wrote:*   hm, troszkę nie sprecyzowałem  chodzi mi o łódzką filmowkę, ale nie kierunek aktorski, tylko operatorsko-fotograficzny. choc o wtykach i śmietance towarzyskiej slyszalem... na UŚ na wyd. RiT jest podobnie... z tym ze wstepne są jeszcze gorsze, a na rok przymują z tego co pamiętam kilka osób (bodajże 11) 
> 
> Niestety na ten kierunek zaden znajomy sie nie wybieral 

 

Tego chyba jednak akroplas nie pisał  :Wink: 

----------

## XianN

Jestem na wydziale Elektroniki na kierunku - informatyka.

Z OS jest tak, ze na "jezykach programowania 2" robimy w C++, a "prof." Kisielek ma 'alias C++="Microsoft Visual C++ 6.0"' >> .bashrc... Ale poniewaz VC++ dziala na wine da sie takich tez obejsc  :Smile:  Z innymi nie mialem problemow do tej pory. Dzisiaj gadalem z dr. od AiSD2 (algorytmy i struktury danych) i stwierdzil, ze jemu to ryba. Jak lubie Linuxa to moja sprawa i moge sobie pisac w czym sobie chce. Jest sporo otwartego softu na uczelni.

Nooo, faktem to jest, ze programowania tutaj jest sporo, ale nie tylko na x86  :Wink:  Programowanie mikrokontrolerkow i tych takich tam, lepienie plytek i w ogole tej elektroniki jest troche. Jesli Cie to w ogole nie interesuje to IZet moze Ci sie bardziej podobac. Za to my wiecej pijemy, wiecej mozemy wypic i nie jestesmy pedalami (co wydaje sie nienaturalne na wydziale [prawie] bez kobiet...) ;]]] (nie wiem czy widziales, ale jest jeszcze inf na wppt...)

A co we Wroclawiu mozna robic? WSZYSTKO! Czlowieku, to miasto ma tylko granice na mapie. Nie ma granic mozliwosci. No i nie bardzo rozumiem o co pytasz tak w zasadzie  :Smile: 

Ja tez mam pytanie: Politechnika Wroclawska nadal jest najlepsza polibuda w Polsce wg. rankingow, czy cos sie zmienilo?

----------

## vermaden

 *Poe wrote:*   

> Tego chyba jednak akroplas nie pisał 

 

No nie, jak zwykle jakis babol sie wkradl  :Wink: 

 *XianN wrote:*   

> Z OS jest tak, ze na "jezykach programowania 2" robimy w C++, a "prof." Kisielek ma 'alias C++="Microsoft Visual C++ 6.0"' >> .bashrc...

 

No tu u nas qltura, wszystko bylo na gcc, lacznie z kolem.

Jakies Algorytmy i Struktury Danych / Metody Numeryczne itd, wszystko generalnie tez gcc, jak znalazl sie ktos kto pisal w devcpp to jego sprawa, ale ogromna wiekszosc w gcc.

 *XianN wrote:*   

> Za to my wiecej pijemy, wiecej mozemy wypic i nie jestesmy pedalami

 

 :Laughing:  przez buleczke chociaz przecedzacie? ;p

----------

## XianN

 *vermaden wrote:*   

>  przez buleczke chociaz przecedzacie? ;p

 

Zartujesz?!   :Shocked:  Chcesz nas potruc? Przeciez kazdy chlopak z polibudy wie, ze dobrze filtruje tylko skorka razowca!   :Laughing: 

----------

## akroplas

 *XianN wrote:*   

>  No i nie bardzo rozumiem o co pytasz tak w zasadzie

 

Pytam o jakies dziwne, szczegolne dla tego miasta sposoby spedzania czasu (tak ladnie to teraz dopiero moge to ujac). Jest tam blizej w gory niz nad morze  :Wink: . No i oprocz picia cos sie robi (jak juz sie napijesz, to sa rozne pomysly :>)

Dobra, nie musisz odpowiedac, myslalem ze jest cos szczegolnego  :Razz: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## jodri

Ja ze swej strony polecam najlepsza polska uczelnie informatyczna: Uniwersytet Warszawski. To wlasnie stamtad wywodza sie mistrzowie swiata w programowaniu.

----------

## v7n

a wiesz skąd się wzięli ci ludzi na UW? z vi lo w Bydgoszczy. moje liceum   :Cool: 

----------

## akroplas

@jodri: I jak tam jest? Bo o mistrzostwach to tutaj wszsycy wiedza, ale nieoceniona jest wiedza studenta, jego odczucia, i niewymuszone refleksje :> (dzisiaj wszystko ubieram w piekne slowa  :Razz:  )

Tak, wiec... Co na temat sieci komputerowych, programowaniu sieciowym, gdzie to jest najlepiej wspierane, gdzie wykladaja najwyzszej klasy specjalisci w tej dziedzinie?

[sorry za dodanie mojego pytania do watku, ale mnie to najbardziej interesuje]

----------

## Kajan

 *akroplas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tak, wiec... Co na temat sieci komputerowych, programowaniu sieciowym, gdzie to jest najlepiej wspierane, gdzie wykladaja najwyzszej klasy specjalisci w tej dziedzinie?

 

Jest coś takiego.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## jodri

akroplas: niestety nie mialem przyjemnosci tam studiowac. Wnioski na temat poziomu uczelni wysunalem na podstawie artykułu w gazecie "Wprost".

Wg tego artykułu studenci woleli akurat ten uniwersytet, niz prestizowe amerykanskie uczelnie techniczne.  

v7n: tego akurat nie wiedzialem, czy rowniez sie tam wybierasz?

----------

## akroplas

@Kajan: Dzieki, ale to jest jednak uczelnia prywatna, a zeby dostac stypendium to trzeba miec niezle wyniki.

Pozatym, niewiem czy słusznie, cenniejsza jest dla mnie potwierdzona przez kilku studentow/absolwentow opinia niz strona uczelni, na ktorej jak wiemy informacje sa tak podane, zeby zachwycały... 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Kajan

 *akroplas wrote:*   

> @Kajan: Dzieki, ale to jest jednak uczelnia prywatna, a zeby dostac stypendium to trzeba miec niezle wyniki.
> 
> Pozatym, niewiem czy słusznie, cenniejsza jest dla mnie potwierdzona przez kilku studentow/absolwentow opinia niz strona uczelni, na ktorej jak wiemy informacje sa tak podane, zeby zachwycały... 
> 
> Pozdrawiam

 

Dlatego zawsze lepiej wybrać się na dni otwarte, ocenić samemu co uczelnie oferuje, sprzęt itp oraz pogadać ze studentami.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## akroplas

@Kajan: Rozumiem, można też robić dużo innych ciekawych rzeczy zeby zdobyc takie informacje... A jeżdzenie po całej Polsce na dni otwarte to jak dla mnie troche czasochłonne jest.. wiec to sobie pozostawie na koniec :> heh... Odemnie spod Radomia do Wrocławia, Warszawy, itp. to troche drogi jest.

----------

## v7n

 *jodri wrote:*   

> v7n: tego akurat nie wiedzialem, czy rowniez sie tam wybierasz?

 nie nie, na UW nie idę, za cienki jestem w te klocki. póki co, obstawiam, że dostanę się polibudę gdańską. tyle mi wystarczy :]

----------

## mysz

 *v7n wrote:*   

> póki co, obstawiam, że dostanę się polibudę gdańską. tyle mi wystarczy :]

 

Informatyka na Pojebudzie Gdańskiej, delikatnie mówiąc, ssie dupę. Takie jest moje zdanie przynajmniej.

----------

## jabol

 *mysz wrote:*   

>  *v7n wrote:*   póki co, obstawiam, że dostanę się polibudę gdańską. tyle mi wystarczy :] 
> 
> Informatyka na Pojebudzie Gdańskiej, delikatnie mówiąc, ssie dupę. Takie jest moje zdanie przynajmniej.

 to znaczy jest zajebiscie czy zjebanie? bo to takie niejednoznaczne?

----------

## v7n

 *mysz wrote:*   

>  *v7n wrote:*   póki co, obstawiam, że dostanę się polibudę gdańską. tyle mi wystarczy :] 
> 
> Informatyka na Pojebudzie Gdańskiej, delikatnie mówiąc, ssie dupę. Takie jest moje zdanie przynajmniej.

 to mnie nie pocieszyłeś.. byłem na drzwiach roztwartych i było całkiem spoko.. 

możesz się konkretnie rozpisać? polecisz coś innego na PG, po czym można dobrze zarobić? :]

to gdzie ja moge iść zakładając, że kosmiczne wyniki zeszłorocznej rekrutacji na PP są dla mnie nieosiągalne?

----------

## mysz

 *jabol wrote:*   

>  *mysz wrote:*    *v7n wrote:*   póki co, obstawiam, że dostanę się polibudę gdańską. tyle mi wystarczy :] 
> 
> Informatyka na Pojebudzie Gdańskiej, delikatnie mówiąc, ssie dupę. Takie jest moje zdanie przynajmniej. to znaczy jest zajebiscie czy zjebanie? bo to takie niejednoznaczne?

 

Dla mnie to określenie jest zajebiście jednoznaczne, no ale ok, napiszę to inaczej. Informatyka na Pojebudzie Gdańskiej jest daleka od moich oczekiwań.

 *v7n wrote:*   

>  *mysz wrote:*    *v7n wrote:*   póki co, obstawiam, że dostanę się polibudę gdańską. tyle mi wystarczy :] 
> 
> Informatyka na Pojebudzie Gdańskiej, delikatnie mówiąc, ssie dupę. Takie jest moje zdanie przynajmniej. to mnie nie pocieszyłeś.. byłem na drzwiach roztwartych i było całkiem spoko.. 

 

Sorry no, takie jest moje zdanie niestety. Niektórym podobają się te studia - mnie nie. Być może należę do mniejszości. Jestem na trzecim roku obecnie, właśnie dokonałem wyboru specjalizacji. W tajemnicy powiem Ci że idąc na pierwszy rok też myślałem że będzie spoko, cud, miodeks, ale już na drugim semestrze został ten pogląd dosyć mocno zweryfikowany. 

(Pamiętaj jednak że to nie jest tak że odradzam Ci pójście na PG. W gruncie rzeczy, kończąc te studia, dostaniesz papier jednego z najlepszych wydziałów w Polsce. Pracę też znajdziesz bez problemu, o ile będziesz dostatecznie dobry. Druga sprawa - nie wiem jak to obecnie wygląda na początkowych latach, niestety nie znam tam już nikogo. Mówię więc z perspektywy tego co miało miejsce 3 lata temu.)

Zasadniczym problemem wg mnie są jednak wykładowcy i sposób traktowania nas, studentów, przez prowadzących zajęcia. Są ludzie po których widać że im zależy, wykonują swoją robotę z pasją (np. katedra teleinformatyki) i naprawdę chcą nas czegoś z tej informatyki nauczyć, ale są też osoby, które mają Cię absolutnie gdzieś i zwyczajnie powiny mieć zakaz prowadzenia zajęć. To powoduje czasem pewne nierówności, bo bywa że jakaś grupa ma ciekawe laboratorium, a z kolei inna trafiła na jakiegoś totalnego freak'a, który robi wszystkim pod górę. Przykładów miałem sporo, projekt z asm'a (w cholerę linijek, albo jeszcze więcej) oceniony bez spojrzenia w kod. Inny przykład: szef katedry, od którego mieliśmy dostać wpis, zamykał się w pokoju przed studentami. Często też zdarzała się sytuacja, że prowadzący przy oddawaniu projektu miał w to generalnie wbite, nie chciało mu się nawet zaglądać do środka, a ocenę brał z sufitu. Do pasji doprowadza mnie sytuacja kiedy ode mnie wymaga się starania za wszelką cenę, a od prowadzącego nie.

Tak więc tutaj dochodzimy do kolejnej rzeczy, mianowicie: często czuję że te studia mnie hamują. Chciałem nauczyć się czegoś we własnym zakresie, ale nie mogę, bo czas zżerają mi jakieś głupie projekty, nierzadko oderwane od rzeczywistości (projekt z języków obiektowych polegał na stworzeniu klas figur geometrycznych i zdefiniowaniu operacji na nich...). Fakt, godzinka roboty, ale jeśli masz z 8 przedmiotów takie bzdury do napisania to trochę czasu schodzi.

Prawda jest taka, że chyba nic praktycznego się nie nauczyłem na tych studiach. Stanowią one raczej tylko sygnał że muszę się sam nauczyć tego, tego oraz tamtego. Materiał wykładany na Językach Programowania Obiektowego nie wykracza poza pierwszy lepszy kurs C++ dostępny w internecie. 

To nie jest kwestia trudności, czy łatwości materiału. Uważam w gruncie rzeczy te studia za proste, momentami zbyt proste. Większość projektów, podkreślam że związanych z informatyką, a nie z matmą, które do tej pory robiłem, niestety nie nauczyła mnie niczego nowego, może coś utrwaliła, ale często była totalną stratą czasu. Na palcach jednej ręki mógłbym policzyć takie, które robiłem z ochotą i zaciekawieniem (np. teraz, prosta aplikacja webowa w j2ee, coś jednak zupełnie dla mnie nowego i fascynującego).

Jeśli sam bym się nie wziął za większość rzeczy to pewnie nadal stałbym w tym samym miejscu jeśli chodzi o znajomość szeroko pojętej informatyki co 3 lata temu. Czasem jest fajnie, owszem, nawet pomimo dziwnych prowadzących, ale generalnie nie tego się spodziewałem po mojej uczelni.

Co jej zawdzięczam? Umiejętność radzenia sobie ze stresem i pracowania pod presją czasu, tak bardzo przydatne w przyszłej pracy zawodowej. Przyczynił się do tego m.in. SPOJ, www.spoj.pl. Online Judge na którego wysyłasz projekt/program, a on łaskawie ocenia na podstawie danych testowych czy jest poprawny, albo zwraca informację że "gdzieś jest błąd". Ile krwi to ludziom napsuło to nikt nie jest w stanie zmierzyć. Największa zmora pierwszych semestrów, że tak powiem. Owszem, uczy dobrego programowania, ale dupa po tym boli niesamowicie.

Z czasem człowiek przyzwyczaja się też do różnych absurdów mających miejsce... Z ciekawszych rzeczy - koleś od administracji systemów komputerowych umieszcza materiały w jakimś microsoftowym formacie *.mht, otwieralnym tylko z IE. Na kole z tego samego przedmiotu są pytania o prawidłową odległość monitora od oczu i kąt nachylenia... Ile to ma wspólnego z administracją to ja nie wiem zbytnio, może się nie znam. No ale nie dziwię się później że admin serwera z wiadomościami dla studentów i zapisem na specjalizację nie zna polecenia chmod dzięki czemu można sobie patrzeć co kto powybierał. Na zerówce z systemów operacyjnych masz pytania kalibru: jaką kombinacją klawiszy można wyjść z emacsa? Materiały wykładowe do koła z ASP.NET pojawiające się w necie na 4h przed kołem...

Poważnie, na drugim semestrze tych studiów nauczyłem się mieć już nalane totalnie na wszystko związane z uczelnią. Zrozumiałem że na nią nie mogę zbytnio liczyć i muszę edukować się we własnym zakresie. ;)

Za to niewątpliwym plusem tych studiów jest to, że ludzie na roku są naprawdę fajni.

No, więc to by było na tyle. Sorry za trochę chaotyczną wypowiedź. Mam nadzieję że Cię nie odstraszyłem, gdyż nie miałem wcale takiego zamiaru. Po prostu często bywa u nas dziwnie. To jest dobre określenie. Dziwny jest ten świat i dziwne są te studia. 

Zapraszam gorąco i w ogóle. ;D

----------

## vermaden

 *mysz wrote:*   

> Z czasem człowiek przyzwyczaja się też do różnych absurdów mających miejsce... Z ciekawszych rzeczy - koleś od administracji systemów komputerowych umieszcza materiały w jakimś microsoftowym formacie *.mht, otwieralnym tylko z IE.

 

Opera ma mozliwosc zapisu calej strony do Web Archive, wszystko wrzucone do jednego pliku lacznie z obrazkami i ma to format *.mht wlasnie, moze w tym wam wrzucal  :Wink: 

----------

## mysz

 *vermaden wrote:*   

>  *mysz wrote:*   Z czasem człowiek przyzwyczaja się też do różnych absurdów mających miejsce... Z ciekawszych rzeczy - koleś od administracji systemów komputerowych umieszcza materiały w jakimś microsoftowym formacie *.mht, otwieralnym tylko z IE. 
> 
> Opera ma mozliwosc zapisu calej strony do Web Archive, wszystko wrzucone do jednego pliku lacznie z obrazkami i ma to format *.mht wlasnie, moze w tym wam wrzucal ;)

 

Generalnie później odkrylim że wystarczy zmienić rozszerzenie na ppt i już mamy normalne powerpointowe slajdy.

----------

## v7n

hyh, chyba domyślam się o co mniejwięcej biega. mam ( miałem ;D ) coś podobnego w liceum. więc jestem przyzwyczajony.

w każdym razie dzięki za posta.

----------

## jodri

@mysz: Podobne sytuacje zdarzaja sie na innych polskich uczelniach. Powiem jak to bylo w moim przypadku (WSM L-ca). Mielismy w wiekszosci wykladowcow z Politechniki Wrocławskiej. Wsrod wykladowcow byly jednostki naprawde starajace sie przekazac swoja wiedze, min Dr Szpunar (bazy danych), Dr Arkadiusz Liber (sieci komputerowe), ale rowniez osoby ktore wykonywaly swoja prace w sposob naganny (np Programowanie w Turbo pascalu - wykladowca po zobaczeniu znajomosci tego jezyka u dwoch moich znajomych zwolnil ich z laboratorium stwierdzajac fak, iz wiedza wiecej od niego).

Podobne sytuacje wystepuja rowniez na Politechnice Wroclawskiej (wiem to z relacji mojego kuzyna).

Podsumowujac, smiem zaryzykowac stwierdzenie,  podobne sytuacje maja miejsce na wiekszosci polskich uczelni.

----------

